# Nitrate and Nitrite



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

What is the right Nitrate and Nitrite level for Piranha tanks?

Currently, my Nitrate is 160ppm and Nitrite is 5.0. I dont konw how i can lower it, it was 0 before until i added feeders....

I did a 30% water change and cleaned out all the dead debris and stuff in the gravel....please help!


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

The easiest way to lower nitrates is through small (like 10-15%) water changes. These will also lower the nitrite levels somewhat, although the permanent solution to low nitrite levels is having an efficient biological filter. Having said that, you can also alleviate possible nitrite poisoning by adding salt to your tank.

Here's a good article on adding salt, although in this case you really only need to use a teaspoon, since DonH mentions that one teaspoon will treat 300 gallons.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=22679


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

ok, i'll do partial water changes and pick up a better filter.

I have two aquaclear 500 -- what would be a better choice? How often do i do water changes?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Like I suggested in an other thread, for an overstocked tank some of the higher capacity filtration setups are going to be needed like a cannister or a wet dry. However, you can likely get by with an emp 400 and lots of frequent water changes, or if you find your AC 500s are sufficient for mechanical filtration, gradually take the bio-media out of the ACs, replace with carbon or some floss and set up a fluidized bed filter. These only provide biological filtration but they do a great job of it. Between the excelent bio filtration of a fluidized bed filter, and the two ACs doing mechanical and chemical filtration you should be able to get by ok with careful attention to your parameters and alot of water changes. Best thing is that fluidized bed filters aren't overly expensive if money is an issue.


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

piranhamagnet said:


> ok, i'll do partial water changes and pick up a better filter.
> 
> I have two aquaclear 500 -- what would be a better choice? How often do i do water changes?


As far as water changes, I would do 10 - 15% daily until the nitrates have dropped to around 20 ppm or lower - this should get them under control. As for filtration, I agree with what elTwitcho said.

BTW, what size tank do you have and what's the total number of fish that are in there or are going in there?


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

do i siphon the gravel or just empty the water? its a custom made 150 gal - bout 10-12 pygos 6 to 8"


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I always gravel vac when I change my water. I figure if I'm going to be taking water out anyway, I may as well make the most of it.


----------



## Drewzie (Jun 29, 2004)

so ideally nitrates and nitrites should be at 0 right?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2004)

Drewzie said:


> so ideally nitrates and nitrites should be at 0 right?


 Ideally Nitrites should be 0 because with sufficient filtration, the bacteria in your tank will oxidize them to nitrate.

Since Nitrate is the final product of the nitrogen cycle, it's nearly impossible to have 0 ppm nitrates in a working aquarium. There is will always be some.


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

some as in ? 5-10?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I heard between 20-40ppm of nitrate is ok to have in your aquarium. Since it isn't toxic to your fish it isn't something that needs to be kept at 0ppm like ammonia or nitrite but it is something that in high levels is bad for your fish and will lead to algal blooms. Frequent water changes are the easiest way to get rid of them however plants can also be an effective strategy to keeping your nitrates down.


----------



## Drewzie (Jun 29, 2004)

thanks for the help.


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

yeah thanks


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

so how much salt?


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

piranhamagnet said:


> so how much salt?


 When I had a nitrite spike in my 125 I added a tablespoon of salt (predissolved of course), and that seemed to do the trick as none of my P's seemed to be negatively affected...


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

just a teaspoon for the 150? i'll use aquarium salt - 1 teaspoon. thanks


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

Ok, this is weird. The day after 30% water change and removing all decay stuff in the tank. The Piranha's seem more active and swimming happily.

THe readings are what's weird:

Ammonia: 0
Nitrate: before(160) - after water change (5.0)
Nitrite: before (5.0) - after water change (still 5.0!!!)

Anyone know what's up with the nitrite? I guess two Aqua Clear 500 isnt enough for biological filtration, i'm working on getting a new one as soon as tommorow, but in the mean time, how do I lower nitrites?! Everything has dropped but Nitrites!


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

oh yeah since nitrates are at 5, im safe? So that means I dont need to add salt. right?


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

piranhamagnet said:


> oh yeah since nitrates are at 5, im safe? So that means I dont need to add salt. right?


 No, salt helps alleviate nitRIte poisoning. Also keep in mind nitrites are more toxic to your fish than nitrates.


----------

